# Field Trip,



## fatboy (Mar 14, 2014)

So, out in the field test driving a Dell Tablet, connected to a Verizon 4G jetpack, connectivity was great, but the keyboard/tablet connection sucks!!!! You have to have it perfectly flat and in the right position to use it.


----------



## steveray (Mar 14, 2014)

That has been my opinion of tablets....not very ergonomic, but cool features.....If I can get a laptop to do the same things and have a real keyboard, I am happy...


----------



## fatboy (Mar 14, 2014)

Our IT folks already new about the original keyboard problem, and have a replacement that is suppoed to work better. That and the non-glare screen. Otherwise, connecting to our permit system was just like sitting in front of my desktop, albeit, can't quite carry aroung a 31" moniter........


----------



## steveray (Mar 14, 2014)

Almost forgot about the glare issue...hope they have solved that....It was really cool to be able to take pics of violations, circle it, write the code section if needed, or attach it to the inspection results and email it to the permitee...


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm impressed! A tablet? Thought you couldn't teach old dogs new tricks???


----------



## mark handler (Mar 15, 2014)

Been using the Verizon 4G jetpack for about a year,  love it.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Back on the laptop now.........that keyboard issue totally sucks. Like most of the other things, other than trying to figure out Windows 8. Screen quality is great. Then "jetpack" will be built into the units we will get, along with the anti-glare screen, and a better keyboard.


----------



## ICE (Mar 15, 2014)

My department has a committee trying to decide if we should get ipads.  My department also has a committee trying to decide if we should get saddles for our horses.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 15, 2014)

Been using an iPad for about a 1.5 years now.  I use iAuditor, PadCad and other useful apps........love it and very useful.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 15, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> My department has a committee trying to decide if we should get ipads.  My department also has a committee trying to decide if we should get saddles for our horses.


I am impressed.  I Just made the change from charcoal from the stove to something called pencils.  I have to be careful, one end is soft and doesn't hurt when I poke my eye.  The other end is very sharp, and hurts!


----------



## north star (Mar 15, 2014)

*: - : - : - :*





> "I Just made the change from charcoal from the stove to something called  pencils.  I have to be careful, one end is soft and doesn't hurt when I  poke my eye."


Why are you poking your eye ?........You may not be ready for pencils yet!  

*: - : - : - :*


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> My department has a committee trying to decide if we should get ipads.  My department also has a committee trying to decide if we should get saddles for our horses.


Vote for saddles

Will not become absoli in a few months


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *: - : - : - :*Why are you poking your eye ?........You may not be ready for pencils yet!
> 
> 
> 
> *: - : - : - :*


Forgot to buy the training time


----------



## fatboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Good one ICE, I can relate..........the fact that I even can test drive a tablet still has me blown away.........now if we can make it work.

Sent from my notebook that works.............


----------



## Kearney.200 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a Samsung tab2 10 inch love it I just use logmein and I am typing on my computer at the office from the field


----------

